# Video Chat!



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2012)

http://a.im/6CFxD6
I think it might work. I suck at these things.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2012)

Meh, not gonna work. Sorry!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 15, 2012)

Idk, I clicked the link and got there easily and worked fine. It's just empty atm


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2012)

I probably just posted at a bad time for visitors. Let's try it again.


----------

